# Sergeant Steven Floyd



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Steven Floyd*
Delaware Department of Correction, Delaware

End of Watch: Thursday, February 2, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 16 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Assault

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Steven Floyd was killed during a 20-hour hostage situation at the James T. Vaughn Correctional Center in Smyrna, Delaware.

A large group of inmates took Sergeant Floyd and three other prison employee hostage during a riot in Building C. A tactical response team made entry into the prison approximately 20 hours later and located Sergeant Floyd's body. The other prison employees were rescued.

Approximately 120 inmates housed in Building C at the time remained in custody.

Sergeant Floyd had served with the Delaware Department of Correction for 16 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner Perry Phelps
Delaware Department of Correction
245 McKee Road
Dover, DE 19904

Phone: (302) 739-5601


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP Sgt Floyd


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Fuckheads.


----------

